# Do people here buy or process their own wood?



## raybonz (Sep 29, 2012)

A new forum member made a remark on one of my recent posts that one should not BUY their wood but do it all themselves. Personally I have no issue with anyone who does it themselves or buys their wood. To me what matters is that we all burn wood here or want to and some also burn pellets. Those of you who do all of your own firewood know that this doesn't come cheaply either considering time, equipment cost, maintenance of that equipment and fuel to operate it. Factor in a vehicle if you need to transport the wood and the cost goes even higher. I do like to do some of my own wood but prefer to pay for what I know I will be burning and the rest is just gravy.

Ray


----------



## sebring (Sep 29, 2012)

I buy a grapple load, then cut it up. Not much for going to the woods since my friend cut a tree on himself. Still lots of work. Couldn't be 1 year ahead on the wood supply by scrounging anyways.


----------



## rdust (Sep 29, 2012)

This has come up before, I process my own. I bought one cord my first season season from Dennis(BWS) since I ran short on seasoned. I would still save a bundle if I bought CSD wood since my heat source is propane. If I had NG it would be tough to even justify burning wood with as low as the NG prices are. I would only being doing it since I love the way wood warms the home vs forced air heat.


----------



## HollowHill (Sep 29, 2012)

I've worked out a share system with a wood processor.  He cuts and splits 1 cord for me and 2 cords for himself.  I stack what he delivers to me.  So, it's free for me, but I don't do the cutting or splitting.  Since I have a lot of woods, but not the equipment or aptitude to process it myself, it works for me.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 29, 2012)

rdust said:


> This has come up before, I process my own. I bought one cord my first season season from Dennis(BWS) since I ran short on seasoned. I would still save a bundle if I bought CSD wood since my heat source is propane. If I had NG it would be tough to even justify burning wood with as low as the NG prices are. I would only being doing it since I love the way wood warms the home vs forced air heat.


Just thought a fresh poll would be fun rdust! Natural gas will never be available here and the other options are expensive..

Ray


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2012)

Depends on the year. For the past few years we've had enough coming from the property and scrounging to supply our needs. But there have been past years where I have bought a few cords.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 29, 2012)

HollowHill said:


> I've worked out a share system with a wood processor. He cuts and splits 1 cord for me and 2 cords for himself. I stack what he delivers to me. So, it's free for me, but I don't do the cutting or splitting. Since I have a lot of woods, but not the equipment or aptitude to process it myself, it works for me.


Sounds like a good plan to me HH! There is also the possibility of injury or worse dropping trees even if a pro is doing the work. Some Hearth.com members can attest to this.

Ray


----------



## blujacket (Sep 29, 2012)

I voted I process all my wood,although it is all scrounged.


----------



## stejus (Sep 29, 2012)

The last two years I harvested 9 cords mainly for two reasons.  The first year I needed to clear some of my land to dry wood.  The second year we had significant storm damage and I had some extra time off to go get 5 cords with a borrowed pickup truck.  Like Ray said, there is a fine balance between doing it yourself and having it delivered.  Either way there's work involved and only you can manage your time.  The end result is the lowest cost option at the time and the benefit of having warmth during the winter months.  Either way, in most cased you will do much better than burning dino fuel and be more confortable.


----------



## midwestcoast (Sep 29, 2012)

I scrounge everything now from friends and tree services. Don't have a splitter and only in the last year got occasional access to a pickup (company Ranger), but I've made it work. Also bought a used saw to save $. 
The first year I bought all my wood and scrounged to get ahead. 
Buying CSS would be as or more expensive than running the gas furnace, (still worth it for the fire)  but with scrounging I'm well into the Black.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 29, 2012)

raybonz said:


> A new forum member made a remark on one of my recent posts that one should not BUY their wood but do it all themselves. Personally I have no issue with anyone who does it themselves or buys their wood. To me what matters is that we all burn wood here or want to and some also burn pellets. Those of you who do all of your own firewood know that this doesn't come cheaply either considering time, equipment cost, maintenance of that equipment and fuel to operate it. Factor in a vehicle if you need to transport the wood and the cost goes even higher. I do like to do some of my own wood but prefer to pay for what I know I will be burning and the rest is just gravy.
> 
> Ray


 

If I had to buy wood I wouldn't bother - it's not worth the mess and extra effort.


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been doing a little looking on craigslist for wood for my sister. I have enough ready to burn to get her through this winter, but I'm not sure I can keep up for both of us. I can put my nephews to work, but with me working weekends and doing my cutting during the week, I'm not how sure that will work out.

The going rate around here is $50-65/ face cord (I know, but it's Michigan). I talked to an old guy last week who is selling for $40 picked up, and it is quality hardwood split and stacked for over a year. I'm going to go get a load for her next week and see what it's like. 

At those prices, I could afford to buy it, but I enjoy the cutting. Splitting and stacking is busy work, but 6.5 hp of death in my hands is pure grins.


----------



## milleo (Sep 29, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> If I had to buy wood I wouldn't bother - it's not worth the mess and extra effort.


Blasphemy


----------



## milleo (Sep 29, 2012)

I scrounge what I can and buy to fill in the gaps.....enough ahead of time that I will have dry wood....


----------



## raybonz (Sep 29, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> If I had to buy wood I wouldn't bother - it's not worth the mess and extra effort.


Not sure I understand that Redd. It's much less mess and effort getting wood C\S\D.. I move 3 cords into the shelter and stack 3-4 cords in a 1 week span then I am done for a long while.. Over $1000 to fill oil tank once here and propane is worse.

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Sep 29, 2012)

midwestcoast said:


> I scrounge everything now from friends and tree services. Don't have a splitter and only in the last year got occasional access to a pickup (company Ranger), but I've made it work. Also bought a used saw to save $.
> The first year I bought all my wood and scrounged to get ahead.
> Buying CSS would be as or more expensive than running the gas furnace, (still worth it for the fire) but with scrounging I'm well into the Black.


Sounds like you have a good thing going there and if I could do that I could.. I am still way ahead of the game paying $555.00 a year with my house at 75 degrees all winter.. I figure I save at least 1500 a yr. doing this and we are warm and happy plus the furnace is not set at 75 degrees, maybe 67- 68 degrees and that feels cool unless I wear a sweatshirt.. Another plus is the great fire secondary burns create..

Ray


----------



## cygnus (Sep 29, 2012)

I scrounge and process it all by hand.  About 1.5 cords per year. That offsets 60-70% of my NG fuel bill. I did the install myself but the full cost of stove, parts, new saw and extras will be paid for after 3 years. That does not include my time though. That's where i start to call the whole operation more of a hobby...a great one.


----------



## laynes69 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm surrounded by acres of wood, and have all the equipment to gather it. But I'm a busy man with 3 children and not enough time. I go when I can and gather wood, but factoring gas, time and other things it's not free. I bought 3 cord this year and it was ash with a 16% moisture content for 125.00 a cord delivered. I can't beat it and it gets me ahead so it's well worth it. Ive cut many cords over the last 6 or 7 years, but I had the time. Even buying wood at 150.00 a cord we would be ahead of the game and saving money.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm not what you would consider a wood fanatic, but we cut and process all of our own wood, only because we can.
Here are the reasons why we do it.

>I'm still physically capable of doing the work.
>I have two teenage sons who know how to work and help a LOT.
>I have a 3/4 4x4 work truck capable of hauling a cord at a time.
>I have the same trusty Husky chainsaw I have been using for over 30 years.
> I enjoy wood heat and the excursions into the bush falling and cutting trees.
>And probably most importantly, I have access to an unlimited supply of pre-seasoned dead trees. 

If just one or two of these factors ceased to be true I would likely not be processing all my own wood. In fact, I might even stop heating with wood entirely.


----------



## onetracker (Sep 29, 2012)

cut, haul, process all my own firewood. just the cost of gas, oil and gear. not free but sure worth it for me in the long run. 
and nothing compares with the contentment of sitting in front of a fire with my wife on a wicked-cold winter night (like we used to have) and being warm as toast. i do it all mostly on my own in my spare time in spring and fall. i did a fair bit of hauling this summer but it was hard to get motivated in the heat.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 29, 2012)

I cut a lot of my own. But bought a 3 cord load of logs last year and a 7 cord load this year.

Just to get ahead the few years. Now that I am ahead, I will cut my own. Just got back from cutting this morning. 

But its not always viable for someone to cut there own. Not everyone owns property or knows someone that has property to cut on. Scrounging is possible. But as noted above by Laynes69, its a time thing for some and/or equipment costs. 

For what I have wrapped up in my Trailer, Saws, Splitter, Etc, I could have bought wood for Years!


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 29, 2012)

Fell, buck, S/S about 75% myself. If I need to supplement I buy tree length, or if time is tight and I want to maintain that 1 year ahead I buy C/S but pick it up myself to save some cash. All depends on how much I've been able to scrounge / fell myself. I've paid for stumpage while cutting on state land too $25 / cord for beech, it was not as good of a deal as it sounds..... WAY too much work and hauling on margional woods roads. Too much time and $$$ invested in that wood.

100% wood heat here at 3.5 cord. 

TS


----------



## Bmdoss (Sep 29, 2012)

I buy railroad tie ends by the dump truck load..  Only 75 per load 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basod (Sep 29, 2012)

Before I bought the hydraulic splitter I wouldn't bat an eye at stopping down the road and buying a $60 shortbox load of split oak/hickory.  This is before I installed the insert and probably burned a cord a winter more for ambience than heat obviously.
I've got a place I can go ~12mi from the house that is flat hard ground and a tree service dumps logs and chips for the property owner wanting the compost for his gardens.
It's all free for the taking and easy to get right up next to.  I can spend less than 5hrs c/s transporting(2 heaping loads) and stacking and have over a cord of primo hardwood for less than $25 in fuel and another $10 in beer over an afternoon gazing at the pile of future heat I've stockpiled
Then I've got the 12acres here that require maintenance but I'd spend the better part of a day dropping/bucking transporting on the quad trailer and then s/s the trees here.


----------



## mfglickman (Sep 29, 2012)

We do a combination of scrounging and buying processed but green in the off season. We don't have a truck or trailer so this works for us. Our scrounges tend to be logs 4' or shorter, left by a town or tree service.


----------



## firewoodjunky (Sep 29, 2012)

I do 100% processing, I used to scrounge/pull some dead and down off of my 4 acres, but just recently purchased an adjoining 20 acre lot so now I just head into the back twenty to get what I need.  I really enjoy being in the woods, it's a great work out, and being inherently stingy, I would hesitate to turn the oil burner on to take the chill out of the house. Since I have my own fuel supply, I just fire up the stove - or in the dead of winter keep her chugging along 24/7. Right now I have somewhere around 18 to 20 cords cut, split and stacked 

I would agree with the purchasing peoples opinions though, it's super time consuming. But, if I am not working, watching my daughter or walking the dog, I'm cutting. I would rather work on the house or cut wood than watch TV or whatever, but I say that now, I am in good health and relatively young, if/when that changes, so will my opinion of buying versus processing.

Scrounging was OK before I had the little one, now it would be too hard to coordinate looking at a scrounge/hauling it out in a timely enough manner that I wouldn't either lose all the good scrounges or get stuck with the dregs of a scrounge.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 29, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Not sure I understand that Redd. It's much less mess and effort getting wood C\S\D.. I move 3 cords into the shelter and stack 3-4 cords in a 1 week span then I am done for a long while.. Over $1000 to fill oil tank once here and propane is worse.
> 
> Ray


 
Burning wood is messy, and tending a fire is a hassle compared to adjusting a thermostat.  If I had to pay for wood I'd just save myself the mess and the hassle.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 29, 2012)

Bmdoss said:


> I buy railroad tie ends by the dump truck load.. Only 75 per load
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Interesting. I read once somewhere eucalyptus was imported to the U.S with the idea of using the hard wood , and fast growth for railroad ties and mine shoring. The twisted grain didn't work so well for that idea. Raol road ties aree hard wood, but aren't they soaked in chemicals?


----------



## Gark (Sep 29, 2012)

About 1/4 of the current supply was purchased. The rest is scounges, begging, word-of-mouth, our own, friends, neighbors and the like. I respectfully decline free poplar or willow.


----------



## Bmdoss (Sep 29, 2012)

These are the ends when they are cut to size before they are treated..  

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmule (Sep 29, 2012)

I cut and split all of my wood. I would say 80% comes from the land I live on and the rest comes from neighbors that don't burn the dead trees on thier property. I will also pick up stuff from craigslist if it is close by.


----------



## schlot (Sep 29, 2012)

100% scrounge....I think it makes it fun for me, but of course my volume needs are pretty low compared to some people here.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 29, 2012)

Cut & split (manually) about 90% of my wood from parents acreage,keeping it neat & tidy in spare time.Remaining 10% is a mix of the occasional CL scrounge,doing favors for others & once in a while a paid job also.Roughly 3-4 cords/yr in a 'normal' winter season.Last winter being so mild,I barely burned 2 cords from November to early April.


----------



## fossil (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh shoot...someone seems to have taken my adjoining 30-acre private woodlot.     Now, who could it have been, and where might they have put it?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 29, 2012)

Not a lot of dollars spent here for the firewood. Yes, I have an atv and trailer for hauling but those are used more for other things than they are for wood hauling so can't figure much cost there. Live in the woods so don't have to go far to cut wood. Saw is about 10 years old or thereabouts. Splitter is over 20 years old. Man is much older. Did our own installs on every stove we've had. We'll continue to burn wood hopefully for the rest of our lives. If I get to the point where I can not physically handle the cutting, I know plenty who would come in to do it free. Of course that would be tough and I'd rather have someone cut on shares. Hopefully we won't need to do that.

Most times we have 5-7 years worth of wood on hand but it varies as we sell some and give some away. If all winters were like last year's, we'd probably have 10-15 years worth of wood on hand most of the time.


----------



## corey21 (Sep 29, 2012)

I try to keep from buying firewood unless it is in rounds maybe.

Been out today processing some poplar for 2013-2014 winter.


----------



## red oak (Sep 29, 2012)

raybonz said:


> *A new forum member made a remark on one of my recent posts that one should not BUY their wood but do it all themselves.* Personally I have no issue with anyone who does it themselves or buys their wood. To me what matters is that we all burn wood here or want to and some also burn pellets. Those of you who do all of your own firewood know that this doesn't come cheaply either considering time, equipment cost, maintenance of that equipment and fuel to operate it. Factor in a vehicle if you need to transport the wood and the cost goes even higher. I do like to do some of my own wood but prefer to pay for what I know I will be burning and the rest is just gravy.
> 
> Ray


 

Not sure about that line of thinking.  Certainly if you buy wood you want to plan ahead since it's hard to buy it properly seasoned.  Now I cut all of my own wood, either on my own 7 acres or in the National Forest, which for me is 10 minutes away.  I do it mostly by myself, and split it all by hand.  It is time-consuming certainly, but it also saves money and is good exercise, and I enjoy getting out in the woods.  I also enjoy the feeling in December that it's my hard work keeping the house warm and keeping our heating bill at 0.  Having said that, not everyone has the time to do all the work themselves, not everyone wants to, and not everyone is physically able to.  Comes down to time vs. money - do you want to save the time and pay more, or save the money and spend a lot more time working up the pile?  I opt to save the money, work on the wood supply when I can throughout the year, and then use the money I saved to pay for summer vacations so I don't feel guilty about spending so much on them!


----------



## rideau (Sep 29, 2012)

HollowHill said:


> I've worked out a share system with a wood processor. He cuts and splits 1 cord for me and 2 cords for himself. I stack what he delivers to me. So, it's free for me, but I don't do the cutting or splitting. Since I have a lot of woods, but not the equipment or aptitude to process it myself, it works for me.


 
That's a great arrangement.


----------



## colin.p (Sep 29, 2012)

I buy all my wood cut, split and dumped in my yard. I don't have the time, energy, patience, confidence, or ability to cut my own. However, I have a bad feeling that with all the various bugs that are killing certain species of trees, not too mention that wood burning is not so politically correct with the upper echelons of society, that buying/transporting wood may be harder to obtain in the not too distant future.
Then again, I can't see how the cash crazed nutters at parliament hill will allow the buying/selling of fuel without getting revenue from it. I am quite sure someone is working on the issue at this very moment.


----------



## Beardog (Sep 29, 2012)

100% scrounged


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 29, 2012)

I scrounge all of my own wood. Some of it I cut down if a friend wants a tree removed (it has to be an easy drop) some I am given after it is cut down, and the largest share I simply pick up from the curb. I keep my eyes open and it seems to work well enough that I manage to stay three years ahead.


----------



## flatlandr (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess you could say I scrounge all my wood. I'm a surveyor for an excavating company so whenever a job-site needs to be cleared I get first dibs for firewood. Even if some goes for timber the clearing crew will stack some to the side for me. I usually get around 9-10 cords a year this way. I burn 3-4, my mom burns 2 and the rest goes in the firewood bank for the future.


----------



## remkel (Sep 29, 2012)

I used to scrounge, but my schedule now does not allow enough time. This year I ordered a grapple load and processed two years of wood. In two years I will get another grapple load.

Never wanted to buy wood, but had to accept the reality of life.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## nate379 (Sep 30, 2012)

If I had forested land perhaps I'd cut the wood, though it's still a bunch of work, makes a mess and to work effectively would need a dozer, skidder or decent sized tractor to skid the wood out.

Tree length dropped off 10 cords at a time runs me $120/cord.

This year I bought 20 cords.  Sold 16 cords (10 green and 6 seasoned from last year) to a few people for a total of $3500.  It paid for all my wood, a splitter and made a dent on a Stihl 460.



Bigg_Redd said:


> If I had to buy wood I wouldn't bother - it's not worth the mess and extra effort.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 30, 2012)

Depends on the year and how much I have processed/scrounged.  I have a guy who will sell me a heavy cord of Red oak C/S/S for 150 delivered. 
Its around 22-23" long so it comes out to about 180cf.  I often buy from him just because its cheaper and he is a good guy....  For the most part its
around 50/50 with me depending on how I feel and if I have any downed/damaged trees.  This year I will be burning 100% of scrounged/processed
wood.


----------



## billb3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have  a treed acre and a 20 acre parcel next door.
Mostly pine unfortunately . It's a little more work but it's fairly easy more work.
Enough oak so far though.
I wouldn't have a problem with someone dumping a purchased load of splits in the driveway as I've done that when I was younger and lived elsewhere. It's certainly easier.
I've also burned busted up  pallets in a fireplace when NG was  horribly expensive and that's a lot of work, too.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Sep 30, 2012)

We cut it all on our place.


----------



## f3cbboy (Sep 30, 2012)

i scrounge 100%.  I have since i was about 13. where i live is not rural.  I have only fallen about a dozen trees in my whole life.  there is sooooo much wood lying around you just have to go and get it.  sometimes the good members of this forum share their good fortunes with others...  this place is great.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

stejus said:


> The last two years I harvested 9 cords mainly for two reasons. The first year I needed to clear some of my land to dry wood. The second year we had significant storm damage and I had some extra time off to go get 5 cords with a borrowed pickup truck. Like Ray said, there is a fine balance between doing it yourself and having it delivered. Either way there's work involved and only you can manage your time. The end result is the lowest cost option at the time and the benefit of having warmth during the winter months. Either way, in most cased you will do much better than burning dino fuel and be more confortable.


If I lived out your way I'd be hauling wood with all the storm damage in your area. Around here we've been lucky so far so I just buy my wood at $185.00 a cord c\s\d which is a pretty decent deal in my opinion. I live on 1.75 acres with perhaps 1/3 of that wooded and I want to keep it that way.. If a decent hardwood tree drops I'll chop it up and stack it but otherwise I leave it alone. Have a friend who lives out your way that wants to install a wood stove and he told me there is loads of wood out his way I believe he lives in Ashburnham, MA. I advised that he start grabbing all the wood he can and get it cut, split and stacked off the ground so he will be ready when he gets his stove.

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

red oak said:


> Not sure about that line of thinking. Certainly if you buy wood you want to plan ahead since it's hard to buy it properly seasoned. Now I cut all of my own wood, either on my own 7 acres or in the National Forest, which for me is 10 minutes away. I do it mostly by myself, and split it all by hand. It is time-consuming certainly, but it also saves money and is good exercise, and I enjoy getting out in the woods. I also enjoy the feeling in December that it's my hard work keeping the house warm and keeping our heating bill at 0. Having said that, not everyone has the time to do all the work themselves, not everyone wants to, and not everyone is physically able to. Comes down to time vs. money - do you want to save the time and pay more, or save the money and spend a lot more time working up the pile? I opt to save the money, work on the wood supply when I can throughout the year, and then use the money I saved to pay for summer vacations so I don't feel guilty about spending so much on them!


Red I bought enough to get ahead and currently have 7-8 cords here so I need 3 cords a year. I have 3-4 cords in the shelter and 3-4 cords stacked outside of the shelter.  Some of that wood I did myself the rest I bought. I wanted to buy a grapple load but my wife doesn't like the idea of having a pile of logs there. I am not comfortable dropping trees but I am fine with cutting logs into rounds and splitting them. Eventually I'll get my wife to "like" the idea of a grapple load. Until that time I will do C\S\D as it is still a bargain compared to oil plus I like to see a fire in the wood stove.

Ray


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 30, 2012)

Myself & 3 cutting buddy's process around 75-100 cord per year. All from scrounges, fence line jobs, tree jobs, whatever. We sell a little, give some away, & burn the rest. The only heat in my shop is wood, & it heats the house as well. I've never bought firewood, but if I had to I would. It would still be cheaper than other options around here. Grew up on wood heat, & learned the equipment & trees young, so I don't really know any other way. A C


----------



## Wildo (Sep 30, 2012)

We get two wheeler loads of tree length in spring (14-15 cords) and get a permit to go poach the rest in the woods while hunting and fishing.  Finally after 4 years of 20+ cords a year all three families are 2 years ahead and we can calm down a bit till next year


----------



## stejus (Sep 30, 2012)

raybonz said:


> If I lived out your way I'd be hauling wood with all the storm damage in your area. Around here we've been lucky so far so I just buy my wood at $185.00 a cord c\s\d which is a pretty decent deal in my opinion. I live on 1.75 acres with perhaps 1/3 of that wooded and I want to keep it that way.. If a decent hardwood tree drops I'll chop it up and stack it but otherwise I leave it alone. Have a friend who lives out your way that wants to install a wood stove and he told me there is loads of wood out his way I believe he lives in Ashburnham, MA. I advised that he start grabbing all the wood he can and get it cut, split and stacked off the ground so he will be ready when he gets his stove.
> 
> Ray


 
Ray, I have a buddy up in Ashburnham.  Plenty off wood up in those parts!  Same here where I live in Douglas.  I am within walking distance to the State Forest.  When I purchase, most of my wood is from a local wood tree service.  They get contracts from the State and local land owners for forest managment/clearing.  End result is wood from the local area at $135.00/cord c/s/d green.  So, either way, scrounge or purchase, it's a good deal in my opinion.


----------



## blwncrewchief (Sep 30, 2012)

I scrounge as much as I can but I have no problem buying if needed. I even have a guy that will deliver cut, split, and even stack it for $150 a cord. Hopefully next year I will have my shop built on the property and will be mainly heating it with wood which will probably push my wood consumption up to 8-12 cords a year. That will be a little tough to keep up with. Also we heat with wood because we enjoy the stove, the heat it produces, and the enjoyment we get from the whole process. We have cheap (currently) natural gas with a 95% furnace and 26 SEER/10+ HSPF heat pumps so we definitely do not heat with wood to save money. Of course it also gives me an excuse to feed my illness with buying power tools, saws, splitters, tractors, etc. and since the wife loves to be warm she is understanding about the mentioned problem.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

Wildo said:


> We get two wheeler loads of tree length in spring (14-15 cords) and get a permit to go poach the rest in the woods while hunting and fishing. Finally after 4 years of 20+ cords a year all three families are 2 years ahead and we can calm down a bit till next year


I needed to take a nap after reading your post! LOL that's loads of satisfying work for all involved!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

stejus said:


> Ray, I have a buddy up in Ashburnham. Plenty off wood up in those parts! Same here where I live in Douglas. I am within walking distance to the State Forest. When I purchase, most of my wood is from a local wood tree service. They get contracts from the State and local land owners for forest managment/clearing. End result is wood from the local area at $135.00/cord c/s/d green. So, either way, scrounge or purchase, it's a good deal in my opinion.


That is a great deal! I pay $50.00 more per cord here C\S\D and I still consider that a good deal!

Ray


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 30, 2012)

I either look on craigslist for free firewood, knock on someones door if they have a pile from a just cut down tree, or have the tee service drop a load here (still waiting on a nearby job) and lastly buck up down stuff in my woods. Theres just too many people that write free on there wood rounds. I have gotten 3 cords in past month due to free wood


----------



## ScotO (Sep 30, 2012)

I do NOT PAY for my firewood, but rather I GET PAID for cutting it!  I love getting paid to heat my house!  Having a tree-removal gig on the side has it's perks, but it's a lot of responsibility, not to mention hard work.  But I love to cut.......


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

Seems the Pa. people have much more opportunities than around this area.. Nice!

Ray


----------



## ScotO (Sep 30, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Seems the Pa. people have much more opportunities than around this area.. Nice!
> 
> Ray


 It's nice Ray, but it seems lately the jobs we are getting are NIGHTMARES.  We have a TON of work lined up, for over the late fall through winter, and a lot of them are 'piece-it-down' jobs.  I'm not real crazy about piecing some of these trees down, but I can't quit cutting all that good fuel!


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 30, 2012)

I do both, I have four wooded acres and the ash trees didnt stand a chance with me and a chain saw, I do buy some because it saves alot of time just to make a phone call and poof theres four face cords of wood sitting in the side yard waiting to be stacked. For every 40 or 50 bucks i spend on a face cord saves me well over 100 bucks on the consumers bill too not to mention wear and tear on the natural gas furnace.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

etiger2007 said:


> I do both, I have four wooded acres and the ash trees didnt stand a chance with me and a chain saw, I do buy some because it saves alot of time just to make a phone call and poof theres four face cords of wood sitting in the side yard waiting to be stacked. For every 40 or 50 bucks i spend on a face cord saves me well over 100 bucks on the consumers bill too not to mention wear and tear on the natural gas furnace.


Etiger this how I feel. I heat my home for a good price for as we know there is no free ride. If I happen across some "free" wood I will snag it but I do not rely on this.. My truck is 15 yrs. old and I want to get rid of it as it costs quite a bit just to keep it on the road and it's one extra item to maintain..

Ray


----------



## kattpound (Sep 30, 2012)

I process all of my wood, and because of this site in the last 18 months have c/s/s 30 cords. It's gotten so bad that last weekend while hauling some wood my 3 year old son asked why I needed more wood and where are we gonna stack it.


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 30, 2012)

Keep in mind that this is the Wood Shed. I bet people here are a lot more likely to cut their own wood than average Hearth.com members. I am assuming some people read the Hearth Room forum but not the Wood Shed.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> Keep in mind that this is the Wood Shed. I bet people here are a lot more likely to cut their own wood than average Hearth.com members. I am assuming some people read the Hearth Room forum but not the Wood Shed.


I posted this in the hearth room but it was moved here.. Yes I think the results may be a bit different there..

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 30, 2012)

I remember when I first got on the forum. The Hearth Room was all I did. Then I decided to look into the Wood Shed....


----------



## Leslielou (Sep 30, 2012)

I had no idea that people bought wood until today. I didn't realize that people sold wood, either.  (I've led a city life and have to learn these things as I go).

We planned to harvest all of our own wood, because we have it and it's "free", though a little bit of a drive away.  
After reading this thread, I looked on craigslist and found 3 people close by giving away wood - just needs split.  2 of them have ash, which is what I will need this year, since we're way behind the eight ball. Yay to get a jump start!
On another note - it looks like cord prices are ~$100 in the central ohio area...and that seems really expensive...??


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Leslielou (Sep 30, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I remember when I first got on the forum. The Hearth Room was all I did. Then I decided to look into the Wood Shed....


 
Thanks for helping me broaden out from the Hearth Room so quickly!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 30, 2012)

No problem Leslie and we are happy to have you aboard. Maybe your husband might also want to post. He is welcome too.


----------



## Leslielou (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm trying to win him over. Right now, he thinks the new stove will be cake, since he's grown up burning wood. So, so far, he's not willing to dip his toe in to a new forum  I'm sure it's only a matter of time


----------



## woodchip (Oct 1, 2012)

When we first got our stove, we bought some wood that was "seasoned"........

Since learning about moisture content and seasoning on this forum, I have spent a whole load of time sourcing my own wood to c/s/s and properly season myself.

Buying c/s/s here costs about $600 a cord, and we get through about 2 1/2 cords a year.

You soon develop a wood radar for scrounges to avoid paying those prices..........


----------



## Lance (Oct 1, 2012)

In my first year of burning I have bought wood c\s\d, and picked up several cord c\s and had 2 each 6 cord log load delivered. Since spring I have found a place to cut for a small fee $10.00 a face. I now have about 15-16 cord on hand. Good for 3, maybe 4 year's.


----------



## firewoodjunky (Oct 1, 2012)

woodchip said:


> When we first got our stove, we bought some wood that was "seasoned"........
> 
> Since learning about moisture content and seasoning on this forum, I have spent a whole load of time sourcing my own wood to c/s/s and properly season myself.
> 
> ...


 

Holy cow, 600 USD's a cord!! I would be scrounging like a madman to avoid paying 600 a cord!! Just out of curiousity, does heating with wood at that price still beat heating with whatever other fuel source is prevalent in the UK? I assume you guys generally use NG, right?


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 1, 2012)

In my short 4 years burning wood I have only bought one full cord of seasoned firewood. the rest has all been a combination of scrounges, wood off my land and tree service log loads delivered at 90$ a cord. I only have about 3 acres of woods and I dont want to completely clear it so I will either have to start scrounging more or buying more log loads in the future. There is also a guy around here that will cut down trees on his acreage and let you come buck it up and haul it away at 55$ a cord. Not sure if thats worth the money if i can get logs delievered at 90$ a cord and save the fuel, time and wear and tear on my truck.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 1, 2012)

Personally it doesn't matter how a man gets his wood . . . whether he has his (or her) own wood lot, scounges, buys tree length and processes it, buys it all CSD or a combination of the above . . . and to judge a person or rate them as being better than another based solely on how they get their fuel . . . crazy.

Now to answer the question . . . I had access to the family wood lot . . . now I access my own small lot and take down dead or dying trees on my own home lot, occasionally get friends who ask me to take wood in exchange for helping them to take down a tree or two and in the future have been told by a co-worker that I can access his land and cut down wood alongside the field for free. That said, I may also purchase a load of tree-length wood at some point if need be -- reducing some time and danger to myself as I get older.

I think for every person it's an individual choice where one weighs how much time they have and what they have for resources in terms of man-power, tools, etc. and balance that out against the cost of the conventional fuel they would need to provide the same amount of heat. For some folks convenience, time savings and the fact that they don't have to buy extra tools may mean CSD is a good deal . . . others may opt for the tree length and others may feel that going to the woods or scrounging is the way to go . . . truth is . . .there is no right or wrong way to get your fuel source.


----------



## Mr A (Oct 1, 2012)

I have 10 cords scrounged since just I started collecting a year ago. There is a cord of oak down in a drainage ditch in the form of a large 3' across by 20' tree trunk I have my eye on. Seems just about every week people are giving wood away on craigslist. Just last weekend I took a look at 11pm. Someone posted free oak with the address. It wasn't far so I went and got it.  It was fresh cut oak  in big heavy rounds.  Another scrounger came along and we split what was about a cord. I could only haul half of it anyway, it would surely be gone when I got back, and I got a hand lifting the heavy rounds into my truck.


----------



## donmattingly (Oct 1, 2012)

I got log length delivered this year. Started to cut, split (by hand) and stack on September 1st and I am about halfway there. Should have 8 cords done by Halloween. Not sure if anyone mentioned the therapeutic benefit of processing by hand. While cutting, splitting and stacking I have planned how to construct our new bedroom, where and how to build a new outdoor shed and how to get back at my neighbor for parking that ugly-ass camper on the property line.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 1, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Personally it doesn't matter how a man gets his wood . . . whether he has his (or her) own wood lot, scounges, buys tree length and processes it, buys it all CSD or a combination of the above . . . and to judge a person or rate them as being better than another based solely on how they get their fuel . . . crazy.
> 
> Now to answer the question . . . I had access to the family wood lot . . . now I access my own small lot and take down dead or dying trees on my own home lot, occasionally get friends who ask me to take wood in exchange for helping them to take down a tree or two and in the future have been told by a co-worker that I can access his land and cut down wood alongside the field for free. That said, I may also purchase a load of tree-length wood at some point if need be -- reducing some time and danger to myself as I get older.
> 
> I think for every person it's an individual choice where one weighs how much time they have and what they have for resources in terms of man-power, tools, etc. and balance that out against the cost of the conventional fuel they would need to provide the same amount of heat. For some folks convenience, time savings and the fact that they don't have to buy extra tools may mean CSD is a good deal . . . others may opt for the tree length and others may feel that going to the woods or scrounging is the way to go . . . truth is . . .there is no right or wrong way to get your fuel source.


Well said Jake! These are my sentiments exactly! I looks at it this way, I put my money in the little guys pocket not the rich oil companies, I am heating with a renewable resource, I have a sense of independence , I can heat and eat with wood, we stay much warmer than we do with oil and I save loads of money even though I spend $555.00 per year! Kinda reminds me of the attitude some Harley riders gave me because I rode a Honda Shadow ACE 750.. What matters is we all ride with the breeze between our knees!

Ray


----------



## Hurricane (Oct 1, 2012)

It is a lot easier processing my own now that I am a few years ahead with my wood supply. Thanks to the advice of some good folks here.
I am never in any hurry, and the wood always seems to come in. Neighbor across the street is having 5 med - large oaks removed and does not want the wood. Thank you another years supply


----------



## raybonz (Oct 1, 2012)

Leslielou said:


> I'm trying to win him over. Right now, he thinks the new stove will be cake, since he's grown up burning wood. So, so far, he's not willing to dip his toe in to a new forum  I'm sure it's only a matter of time


Can't say that I blame him as this forum a whirlpool from which one can never escape! It is too late for you as you're already in the vortex! This forum is the Bermuda Triangle of the internet..  Oh and welcome to the forum!

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 2, 2012)

Leslielou said:


> I'm trying to win him over. Right now, he thinks the new stove will be cake, since he's grown up burning wood. So, so far, he's not willing to dip his toe in to a new forum  I'm sure it's only a matter of time


 
If you're running an EPA stove and all he has ever run is an older stove he may well find that the new stoves are "no good" and "don't put out heat like the old stoves" . . . at least until you can educate him into how to run the stove the right way with well seasoned wood, getting it hot enough (using thermometers) and then turning down the air control to get the secondaries going (or switching over to the cat if this is a cat stove.)

Some of us guys can be pretty stubborn sometimes and think we know how to do something . . . which is sometimes true . . . and sometimes not true. My best advice is to let him experiment and if and when he starts to say something about the glass smoking up, not getting enough heat, etc. then you can gently re-educate him . . . often by showing him what to do and letting him "discover" the right way to run the stove. Try to be easy on him!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 2, 2012)

raybonz said:


> *A new forum member made a remark on one of my recent posts that one should not BUY their wood but do it all themselves.* Personally I have no issue with anyone who does it themselves or buys their wood. To me what matters is that we all burn wood here or want to and some also burn pellets. Those of you who do all of your own firewood know that this doesn't come cheaply either considering time, equipment cost, maintenance of that equipment and fuel to operate it. Factor in a vehicle if you need to transport the wood and the cost goes even higher. I do like to do some of my own wood but prefer to pay for what I know I will be burning and the rest is just gravy.
> 
> Ray


 
And I will tell that forum member that they are wrong. Very, very wrong.

I buy all my wood and will continue to do so. Runs me about $1000 per winter for bought cut/split/delivered wood versus $4500-6500 for oil. Simple math tells me I'm saving quite a bit.

I do not have time to scrounge 8 cord of wood a year + processing every year.

The property does not allow for the delivery of 8 cord of uncut logs. Plus, if I were to buy 8 cord of uncut logs + processing and equipment and maintenance, it would cost me more than just having the wood delivered.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 2, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> And I will tell that forum member that they are wrong. Very, very wrong.
> 
> I buy all my wood and will continue to do so. Runs me about $1000 per winter for bought cut/split/delivered wood versus $4500-6500 for oil. Simple math tells me I'm saving quite a bit.
> 
> ...


I hear you loud and clear BB! While I understand those who do all their own wood I also know it's good to have a wood guy that you can rely on and I am in that situation now and several others here have used him per my advice. Even if I have "enough" wood I still buy 3 cords from this gentleman as I know he takes good care of me and he can rely on my business. In fact he tends to give me closer to 4 cords as payment for my loyalty and giving him good customers. To me this is a win-win situation and I have not used another wood guy in the last 4 yrs. When I call him he knows who he is talking to and we shoot the breeze every time. Once in a while I do get some free wood but I will remain loyal to those who are loyal to me.. Thanks for chiming in BB it is good to know I am not alone! 
Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 2, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I hear you loud and clear BB! While I understand those who do all their own wood I also know it's good to have a wood guy that you can rely on and I am in that situation now and several others here have used him per my advice. Even if I have "enough" wood I still buy 3 cords from this gentleman as I know he takes good care of me and he can rely on my business. In fact he tends to give me closer to 4 cords as payment for my loyalty and giving him good customers. To me this is a win-win situation and I have not used another wood guy in the last 4 yrs. When I call him he knows who he is talking to and we shoot the breeze every time. Once in a while I do get some free wood but I will remain loyal to those who are loyal to me.. Thanks for chiming in BB it is good to know I am not alone!
> Ray


It took a few years, but I, too, finally found a reliable supplier. It is oddly difficult to find someone that belives that you actually want 10 cord of wood delivered every year for the next several years.

I have 16 cord right now. About 8 of it is 2-3 years old. Next year I will have 18 cord on hand, then 20, and it will increase by 2 cord each year until I have a three year supply.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 2, 2012)

Yup it took me a long time to find a wood guy that I could trust and my loyalty has paid dividends! I still like to do some myself on occasion but it is reassuring to know this years wood is dry and ready to go.. Next years wood is stacked outside and will be moved into the shelter with what is left from this year for next year..

Ray


----------



## Mr A (Oct 5, 2012)

Bmdoss said:


> I buy railroad tie ends by the dump truck load.. Only 75 per load
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 Interesting article regarding hazards of burning milled lumber in a stove. I never would have guessed
http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/homillends.htm


----------



## firebroad (Oct 5, 2012)

I buy my wood from the wood dealer to warm my home.  The money I give him keeps him and his family warm.

I will cut and split a scrounge, stormfall, and sometimes some of those big huggers that come with the delivery.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 5, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I buy my wood from the wood dealer to warm my home. The money I give him keeps him and his family warm.
> 
> I will cut and split a scrounge, stormfall, and sometimes some of those big huggers that come with the delivery.


I share your sentiments on this matter FB.. I too like to do some myself but also like the security knowing I have a reliable source for wood that I can count on..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 5, 2012)

We get as much as possible from friends and family dead fall or dying trees mostly. We also buy if we have to luckily that has not been necessary for this years supply. I did start setting a little bit aside each month as a firewood reserve fund just in case some body steals our wood supply again or I get injured and cant css anymore. There really is nothing wrong with css or buying its just a preference or ability issue.
Pete


----------



## benp (Oct 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I do NOT PAY for my firewood, but rather I GET PAID for cutting it! I love getting paid to heat my house! Having a tree-removal gig on the side has it's perks, but it's a lot of responsibility, not to mention hard work. But I love to cut.......


 

100% Scrounged and like Scotty, and alot is paid for by cutting it and removing it.

My neighbor has an excavating business and majority of the wood is from his site preps/clearings.

Brought home in 10-12' lengths and stored in a little log yard here at at home. When time some is brought up by the stove house and placed on stringers where I process then stack it.

Lean years we go scrounging. I am surrounded by 100's of acres of minimal to no public access state land. 75% Sugar Maple. Lots of blowdowns. I got alot this way last year less than 1/2 mile from the house only accessible by 4 wheeler and wagon.

I have friends that buy log length. $65 a cord, 10-12 cord minimum, all 1 year old paper birch and ash. Still pretty cheap considering I was paying $60 a cord in 2001.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 6, 2012)

100% scrounged.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 6, 2012)

Impressive number of those who process their own wood so far, well over 80%! I suspect there are more who buy their wood C\S\D but don't frequent the wood shed as someone mentioned. The wood shed tends to be more of the do-it-yourself type of woodburner..

Ray


----------

